# I +2d out of a PB ao12 :(



## Owen Morrison (Jul 24, 2020)

This is a thread where I will be posting all my latest Youtube videos.

Here are my latest videos









MSCube MS3-V1 Review! ft. KardTrickKid


In this video KardTrickKid and I review the MS3-V1. Make sure to watch until the end to see some hilarious issues we both had 🤣🤣Huge thanks to KardTrickKid...




www.youtube.com













Sponsorship? | Very big announcement!


I am very excited to be on Team Cubicle! You can now use the discount code "OWEN" to save 5% on all your orders and help support the channel!Watch my livestr...




www.youtube.com













Dayan Megaminx V2 M Unboxing and Full Review


This is my review of the Dayan Megaminx V2 MLink to buy: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/dayan-megaminx-v2-m?_pos=1&_sid=2384e0455&_ss=rWatch my livestre...




www.youtube.com













28.26 Megaminx PB Single Reconstruction


Watch the solve here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlmii8D2_JcText recon:Rv' y2 // inspectionU R2 U dLv z R' U F R' dRv2 U' F2 // starL' U' F R' F' R // 1...




www.youtube.com













28.26 Megaminx PB Single! (Dayan V2 Megaminx)


Reconstructed: https://youtu.be/sw1kbX7yPkIGenerated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-03single: 28.260Time List:1. 28.260 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U...




www.youtube.com













Brody (and Micah), Are You Pleased?


Are you pleased?Watch my livestreams here: https://twitch.tv/owen_morrison_ytJoin my discord server! https://discord.gg/srp4vnXcB8My PB Sheet: https://docs.g...




www.youtube.com













Mains, Goals, and Averages for 2021 + 2020 Recap


Let me know what YOUR goals are for 2021 in the comments!Watch my livestreams here: https://twitch.tv/owen_morrison_ytJoin my discord server! https://discord...




www.youtube.com













Best PLL Time Attack Order | Solves PLL!


Ab. x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R xAa. x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x'Ja. x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x'Nb. r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F'Ra. R U' R' U' ...




www.youtube.com













Christmas+250 Subscriber Giveaway! $25 to TheCubicle.com


Note: Sometimes Youtube decides to be mean and turn the comments off. If you see that the comments are turned off and you want to enter the giveaway, come ba...




www.youtube.com













YJ Zhilong Mini-Cubes Full Review | 3 New Mains?


In this video I give my review on the YJ Zhilong Mini cubes, all of which have become my mains.Buy these cubes: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/yj-mini-m...




www.youtube.com













Stackmat stopped at 0.000...


I have never seen anything like this happen before 🤣Watch my livestreams here: https://twitch.tv/owen_morrison_ytJoin my discord server! https://discord.gg/...




youtu.be













What Made the Valk 3 Great? Ft. Nathan Miles


Thanks to Nathan for joining me! Check out his channel here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaVjfduVRZcACeQIidHld5AWatch my livestreams here: https://twit...




www.youtube.com







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdej1qTgLbM&feature=youtu.be





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpm01jRLO_E











YJ MGC Repulsion In-Depth Review


Buy this cube here: https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/yj-mgc-repulsion-3x3Watch my livestreams here: https://twitch.tv/owen_morris...




www.youtube.com







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9lSTM6snjo











Dayan Guhong v4 Review | New Main!?


Watch my livestreams here: https://twitch.tv/owen_morrison_ytJoin my discord server! https://discord.gg/srp4vnXcB8My PB Sheet: https://docs.google.com/spread...




youtu.be







https://youtu.be/K2DCvWaknlo





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_lhhMs2IZk











32.10 Megaminx PB Single!!


Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-11-26single: 32.100Time List:1. 32.100 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- ...




youtu.be







https://youtu.be/eRnDvqVBvbg











Corners oriented OLLs from every angle


Join my discord server! https://discord.gg/srp4vnXcB8My PB Sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17oO6wbDLHCY36UDQkm2yxtcQkZc6vZHcaJSxgzwEj0Y/edit?us...




youtu.be













Megaminx 4LLL - Part 2/2: PLL (Memorization, Recognition, & Exec)


Sorry the algs appear on the screen after I start doing the alg, when I added the transitions in it shifted all of the text about 10 seconds forwards.Join my...




www.youtube.com













Megaminx 4LLL - Part 1/2 (Memorization, Recognition, & Exec)


Join my discord server! https://discord.gg/srp4vnXcB8My PB Sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17oO6wbDLHCY36UDQkm2yxtcQkZc6vZHcaJSxgzwEj0Y/edit?us...




www.youtube.com














4.97 SUB 5 3x3 PB!


Sorry the angle was bad.Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-11-19single: 4.970Time List:1. 4.970 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B F U' R' B F R2 F R'y // inspe...




youtu.be























Spoiler: Previous videos






Spoiler: 5.21 3x3 PB Single












RUBIK'S CUBE SOLVED IN 5.21 SECONDS!? #shorts


Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-11-18 single: 5.210 Time List: 1. 5.210 B' L U' F B2 U R' B2 R' U2 R2 F U2 F2 B' U2 B' D2 B U2 Join my discord server! https://...




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: 34.03 Megaminx pb!












34.03 Megaminx PB single


Sorry for bad camera angle Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-11-17 single: 34.030 Time List: 1. 34.030 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++...




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: 3 Advanced Megaminx Walkthrough Solves












3 Advanced Megaminx Walkthrough Solves


Join my discord server! https://discord.gg/srp4vnXcB8 Sponsored by Speedcubing.org. Use the code 'OWEN' to get a discount on your order and to support me!




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: Brian Sun Pls (Awkward shape OLLs)












Brian Sun pls (Awkward shape OLLS)


pls Join my discord server! https://discord.gg/srp4vnXcB8 Sponsored by Speedcubing.org. Please use the code 'OWEN' to get a discount on your order and to sup...




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: squan god












squan god


I misscrambled ._. Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-11-15 single: 8.490 Time List: 1. 8.490 (3,5)/ (6,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-...




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: Cubers and Tubers Ep 1 | What other hobbies do cubers have?












Cubers and Tubers Ep 1 | What other hobbies do cubers have?


Humble Cubers Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpeWLQg888H2Iic7QefkypQ Micah's Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC55D... Nathan's Channel: h...




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: 4.24 Clock single with No-flip












4.24 Clock single with no-flip!


Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-02 single: 4.240 Time List: 1. 4.240 UR3+ DR6+ DL2+ UL4- U2+ R5+ D4+ L2+ ALL4- y2 U6+ R1- D1- L1- ALL0+ UR DL UL Sponsored by...




youtu.be










Spoiler: 5.25 Sub 5 FAIL












5.25 Sub 5 FAIL


I didn't yell because was in vc playing among us. Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-26 single: 5.250 Time List: 5.250 F R B2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R' D B...




www.youtube.com











Spoiler: Brian Sun Pls



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=457IUKI3PPI






Spoiler: 3.75 Clock pb single by 0.01!












3.75 Clock pb single by 0.01!


Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-08 single: 3.750 Time List: 3.750 UR1- DR5- DL1- UL0+ U1+ R6+ D5+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R4+ D1+ L2+ ALL1- UR Sponsored by Speedcub...




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: 5.59 3x3 former PB single












5.59 3x3 (former) PB Single


How do I keep getting pbs lol Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-03 single: 5.590 Time List: 5.590 L2 U2 L F2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F' D' U B2 D F' D' F' Spon...




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: 3.76 clock PB single!












3.76 Clock PB Single!


Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-02 single: 3.760 Time List: 2058. 3.760 UR5- DR2+ DL3+ UL0+ U3- R3+ D5- L3- ALL1+ y2 U5+ R3- D1+ L4- ALL6+ UR UL Sponsored by...




www.youtube.com










Spoiler:  I get too many clock pbs












I get too many pbs


I apologize for the horrible camera angle. Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-29 single: 4.650 Time List: 4.650 UR6+ DR2- DL4+ UL2- U4- R2- D0+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U0+...




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: 4.67 ANOTHER clock pb!






https://youtu.be/pAFzihbYjSE








Spoiler: 4.81 clock pb single!













Spoiler: y2s are hard in the clok event #shorts












y2s are hard in theevent #shorts


Sponsored by Speedcubing.org. Please use the code 'OWEN' to get a discount on your order and to support me!




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: 10 Pound Speedcubing.org Giftcard Giveaway Winner













Spoiler: 43.10 Megaminx average and 36.29 single (maybe +2?) for Cubing in Quarantine 2020!













Spoiler: £ GIVEAWAY £ 10 Pound Speedcubing.org Giftcard +Q&A Announcement













Spoiler: Moyu Weilong WRM 2020 Reveiw













Spoiler: 45.13 Megaminx 1st place Average of 5 and 39.37 single For Cubing Forever IV













Spoiler: WRM 2020 Unboxing and First Impressions













Spoiler: 44.86 Megaminx Average of 5













Spoiler: Shenghshou Magnetic Clock Review and Comparison to the Lingao



MEDIA=youtube]jmy1Q7oKN-E[/MEDIA]





Spoiler: Shengshou Magnetic Clock Unboxing and First Impressions













Spoiler: Mofang Jiaoshi RS3M 2020 In Depth Review













Spoiler: Mofang Jiaoshi RS3M 2020 Unboxing and First Impressions













Spoiler: Reconstruction of my 34.82 Megaminx PB (SCRAMBLE IN DESCRIPTION)













Spoiler: SUB 35 MEGAMINX PB SINGLE!!!!!! (34.82) | HEADPHONE WARNING (again) |













Spoiler: 9.62 R1 average of 5 (filmed with new camera!) for Cubing Forever 3













Spoiler: Sub 40 Megaminx single (39.32) (former) PB! (HEADPHONE WARNING)













Spoiler: 45.25 Megaminx single













Spoiler: Sub 50 Megaminx single (49.75)













Spoiler: 6 year old solves a Rubik's cube in ONE minute at Music City Speedsolving 2019!?













Spoiler: Petrus Tutorial Part 1: Introduction













Spoiler: No More Dot OLLs? | Forcing Good OLL Cases


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jul 24, 2020)

If this was official, it would have placed you #68 in the WORLD for megamix avg!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 24, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> If this was official, it would have placed you #68 in the WORLD for megamix avg!


Oof if only a little bit slower...


----------



## ProStar (Jul 24, 2020)

You can just hear the discord chat going insane


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You can just hear the discord chat going insane


*ahem* Method Debate server.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> *ahem* Method Debate server.



I didn't say they were going insane over your times, just that they were going insane. In this case I'm speaking literally


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I didn't say they were going insane over your times, just that they were going insane. In this case I'm speaking literally


*confused reaction*??????????

???????


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> *confused reaction*



There you go


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 26, 2020)

New video out!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

New video out! The full review will be out soon.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> New video out! The full review will be out soon.


Woah, your thumbnail looks so much more different than @Micah Morrison thumbnail and in a better way!
(Watch me get angry reactiond)
What do you use?


----------



## qwr (Aug 5, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Woah, your thumbnail looks so much more different than @Micah Morrison thumbnail and in a better way!
> (Watch me get angry reactiond)
> What do you use?



Wow I just noticed the same last name  are they related


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

qwr said:


> Wow I just noticed the same last name  are they related


Yes he is my brother.


Spacey10 said:


> Woah, your thumbnail looks so much more different than @Micah Morrison thumbnail and in a better way!
> (Watch me get angry reactiond)
> What do you use?


Haha thanks! I used Canva and an online background remover to get rid of the backgrounds on the pictures I used.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 11, 2020)

New video out! WRM 2020 Review.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 27, 2020)

New video out!


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Aug 28, 2020)

It annoys me that you have it as $ GIVEAWAY $ instead of £ GIVEAWAY £


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 28, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> It annoys me that you have it as $ GIVEAWAY $ instead of £ GIVEAWAY £


I thought the $ sign looked a little better, although I should probably put the £ since it is a £10 gift card I am giving it away.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 29, 2020)

New video out! 






Super happy with this average. It was a PB before I started the average but I had a rolling 42.72 average in the middle.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> New video out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it worth it to be color neutral on mega?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Is it worth it to be color neutral on mega?


Absolutely not. I do however think it is worth it to be able to start on any color when you reach S2L.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 26, 2020)

I decided to upload my youtube #shorts in a video of me failing to execute a y2 on clock. Enjoy!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I decided to upload my youtube #shorts in a video of me failing to execute a y2 on clock. Enjoy!


Have you tried lubing it yet?

I just lubed mine like 40 minutes ago and its crazy good


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I decided to upload my youtube #shorts in a video of me failing to execute a y2 on clock. Enjoy!


Great Video! Hope to see more soon! 
Great job!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 26, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Have you tried lubing it yet?
> 
> I just lubed mine like 40 minutes ago and its crazy good


Yes I have lubed it, mine is amazing as well.


Mo_A2244 said:


> Great Video! Hope to see more soon!
> Great job!


Thank you! My camera broke so I don't think I will be able to film any videos other than solves until I get a new one. The screen broke off of it so I can't change any of the settings or see the angle of the camera. Thankfully I got lucky with this solve that the angle looks good.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 27, 2020)

how did you lube your clocks @Owen Morrison @Sub1Hour


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 27, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> how did you lube your clocks @Owen Morrison @Sub1Hour


I followed Kit Clement's tutorial he made for the Shengshou clock. I only followed the lubing part as the other steps don't apply to the Qiyi.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 27, 2020)

Sorry for uploading again today, but I got a 4.81 pb clock single!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I decided to upload my youtube #shorts in a video of me failing to execute a y2 on clock. Enjoy!


If you don't like y2s, have you tried no-flip? It's basically the same thing, but you plan your whole cross and do it in the back.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 27, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> If you don't like y2s, have you tried no-flip? It's basically the same thing, but you plan your whole cross and do it in the back.


That or just do an x2.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 27, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> If you don't like y2s, have you tried no-flip? It's basically the same thing, but you plan your whole cross and do it in the back.


I haven't tried it because I thought I wouldn't be able to do it. I will try it out today though.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 27, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> That or just do an x2.


Yeah that is what I normally do, but in that solve I did a y2 in order to take advantage of the lucky cases without having to do any d moves.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 27, 2020)

Wait what


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 3, 2020)

I grinded hard these past 2 days and managed to get a sub 4 on cam! Solution was only 8 moves.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Oct 3, 2020)

I hate to self promote, but this might help with the Y2 issue


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 4, 2020)

How do I keep getting pbs lol.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> How do I keep getting pbs lol.


Scramble and recon?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 4, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Scramble and recon?


5.590 L2 U2 L F2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F' D' U B2 D F' D' F' 
D R D2 //cross 
U2 R' U' R //1st pair
R U' R' U' y R' U' R //2nd pair 
L U' L' //3rd pair U L' U L U' y' R U' R' //4th pair 
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' //OLL
U //AUF 
33 moves/5.59=5.90 TPS


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 4, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> 5.590 L2 U2 L F2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F' D' U B2 D F' D' F'
> D R D2 //cross
> U2 R' U' R //1st pair
> R U' R' U' y R' U' R //2nd pair
> ...


second pair its better to rotate first and than do the pair
U2 R' U' R y R' U' R
y R' U' R U' R' U' R
(generally)


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Oct 4, 2020)

Is that the WRM 2020? Great Solves and great cube!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 4, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Is that the WRM 2020? Great Solves and great cube!


Yes, it is, thanks!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 19, 2020)

Brian pls


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 19, 2020)

can we stop this pls


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice videos, but I found a bit of self-promotion intent here.


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 19, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> can we stop this pls


No pls.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 19, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice videos, but I found a bit of self-promotion intent here.


Yes this is intended to be self-promotion. I made this thread in order to advertise my videos after all.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 27, 2020)

I was trying out my RS3M2020 for a little bit. Such a great cube but it has frosted plastic






Now you all can see why I don't like frosted plastic.


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I was trying out my RS3M2020 for a little bit. Such a great cube but it has frosted plastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chungus among us


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I was trying out my RS3M2020 for a little bit. Such a great cube but it has frosted plastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the frostic plastic melts off tho after a couple of solves so thats a relief


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 27, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> the frostic plastic melts off tho after a couple of solves so thats a relief


well I have done probably 5000 solves on this and it is as slippery as ever.


----------



## qwr (Oct 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> well I have done probably 5000 solves on this and it is as slippery as ever.



do what SCR does and polish the puzzles


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 27, 2020)

qwr said:


> do what SCR does and polish the puzzles


Thanks! I will check it out.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> well I have done probably 5000 solves on this and it is as slippery as ever.


hmm thats weird


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 2, 2020)

No-flip is too hard for me to do consistently, but I do use it every once in a while when I have a really easy cross like on this solve.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> No-flip is too hard for me to do consistently, but I do use it every once in a while when I have a really easy cross like on this solve.


nice solve!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 2, 2020)

No flip is oo.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 3, 2020)

I just realized that I was not doing the actual no-flip method. I was just planning out my cross solution and doing it on the back. I have now learned the no-flip method and am getting consistent successes. The problem is, I have no idea how to take advantage of lucky cases with this method and it doesn't seem like anyone else knows, either. So I guess I will have a bit of developing to do if I want to get fast with this method (I'm not sure if I will use it or not)


----------



## sqAree (Nov 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I just realized that I was not doing the actual no-flip method. I was just planning out my cross solution and doing it on the back. I have now learned the no-flip method and am getting consistent successes. The problem is, I have no idea how to take advantage of lucky cases with this method and it doesn't seem like anyone else knows, either. So I guess I will have a bit of developing to do if I want to get fast with this method (I'm not sure if I will use it or not)


Exactly, this is why the Clock pros all dismissed this method, although on paper it seems superior. If you can figure out about the lucky cases, you could maybe achieve a breakthrough in clock methods. 
In any case the method is very cool.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I just realized that I was not doing the actual no-flip method. I was just planning out my cross solution and doing it on the back. I have now learned the no-flip method and am getting consistent successes. The problem is, I have no idea how to take advantage of lucky cases with this method and it doesn't seem like anyone else knows, either. So I guess I will have a bit of developing to do if I want to get fast with this method (I'm not sure if I will use it or not)


What is the difference?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 4, 2020)

sqAree said:


> Exactly, this is why the Clock pros all dismissed this method, although on paper it seems superior. If you can figure out about the lucky cases, you could maybe achieve a breakthrough in clock methods.
> In any case the method is very cool.


I have a bunch of them figured out now, but for some lucky cases on the memo side I can't think of anything to do but memo in a different pattern and I don't feel like making and memorizing all of the different ones for such a small benefit.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 17, 2020)

I have uploaded a couple videos since I last posted here. I made 3 Megaminx walkthrough solves and a video with the best awkward shape OLLs because Brian Sun gave bad algs. Also I uploaded a video of me failing squan.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I have uploaded a couple videos since I last posted here. I made 3 Megaminx walkthrough solves and a video with the best awkward shape OLLs because Brian Sun gave bad algs. Also I uploaded a video of me failing squan.


noice


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 17, 2020)

I got a Megaminx pb on cam!


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I got a Megaminx pb on cam!


you are getting close to the world record!!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 18, 2020)

3x3 PB on cam!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> 3x3 PB on cam!


 was the 5.25 cube drop a pb as well? it seems like it would be since this is only a .04 second difference.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 19, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> was the 5.25 cube drop a pb as well? it seems like it would be since this is only a .04 second difference.


Yes it was.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> 3x3 PB on cam!


you got soo lucky with the f2l lol! You are close to the sub 5 PB too! Good Luck!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 19, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> you got soo lucky with the f2l lol! You are close to the sub 5 PB too! Good Luck!


Yeah it was lucky, thanks!


----------



## u Cube (Nov 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> 3x3 PB on cam!


well that didn't last too long. 'grats on your sub 5 :O


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 20, 2020)

u Cube said:


> well that didn't last too long. 'grats on your sub 5 :O


Thanks! I realized I forgot to post it here.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Thanks! I realized I forgot to post it here.


lol i knew it


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 20, 2020)

Thats fast yo!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 22, 2020)

I made a video with all of the best 2 look OLL algs for Megaminx.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I made a video with all of the best 2 look OLL algs for Megaminx.


Nice and instructive video yo, S' L' F E F' L F' E' f .


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 23, 2020)

And here is the second part: 




Sorry about the algs appearing on screen late, when I added the transitions it did that for some reason without my knowledge.



abunickabhi said:


> Nice and instructive video yo, S' L' F E F' L F' E' f .


Thanks! What is the notation at the end for?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Thanks! What is the notation at the end for?


A 5-style alg.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 23, 2020)

I uploaded a quick video showing algs to solve every corners oriented OLL case from any angle.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I uploaded a quick video showing algs to solve every corners oriented OLL case from any angle.


Noice


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I uploaded a quick video showing algs to solve every corners oriented OLL case from any angle.



Yay, now I finally can solve the 0 edges oriented case from all angles! I hate having to AUF it!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 26, 2020)

I got a Megaminx PB on cam! Sorry the angle is bad, I am at my grandparents house and don't have my camera with me.





Oh also I will be streaming on twitch on Monday's and Fridays at 1:30 PM CST.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 5, 2020)

11 M Pro Review, I spent a lot more time on this video than I usually do so I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 9, 2020)

I am loving the Guhong v4!! Here is my review of it:






Also, I got this insane 5.89 with 10.70 TPS on the MGC repulsion! 






Review of the Repulsion coming soon.


----------



## Spacey10 (Dec 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am loving the Guhong v4!! Here is my review of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow it looks terrible. Also I have one question, does it have it's magnetic "bump" at 45 degrees?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am loving the Guhong v4!! Here is my review of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to buy the guhong V4 right now, I have the V3 already and I like it a lot.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 9, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Wow it looks terrible. Also I have one question, does it have it's magnetic "bump" at 45 degrees?


No it actually repels at 45 degrees. The magnetic clicks are at 0 degrees, 33 degrees, and 66 degrees. I explained this more in my review which should come out tomorrow.


DNF_Cuber said:


> I am going to buy the guhong V4 right now, I have the V3 already and I like it a lot.


Awesome! I think you will really like it.


----------



## qwr (Dec 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> No it actually repels at 45 degrees. The magnetic clicks are at 0 degrees, 33 degrees, and 66 degrees.


wtf lol


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Dec 9, 2020)

are the magnets stronger/weaker than the factory rs3m 2020


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Also, I got this insane 5.89 with 10.70 TPS on the MGC repulsion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please film in horizontal


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 9, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> are the magnets stronger/weaker than the factory rs3m 2020


If you mean in the Guhong v4 I would say they are a little bit stronger.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 9, 2020)

:O


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> :O


Wow. That is some crazy improvement


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 9, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Wow. That is some crazy improvement


More like some crazy luck


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 9, 2020)

U F U R L2 B' R B2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 R2 D' F' 

y'
R D F2 // xcross
R U R2 U' R // f2l2 + f2l3
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // f2l4
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' // oll
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // pll
33/4.25=7.76 tps

another cool solution:

y' 
R U'D L' U L2 F2 L' // xxcross
U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R' // f2l3 + f2l4
U' l' U l2 U' l2 U' l2 U l' U // ll
29 htm

I got a 6 on that scramble, vperm not good


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' // oll
> M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // pll


@Owen Morrison if you had done F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’, it would have been a Jb perm with no AUF, which IMO, is better than a U perm. Plus, the U perm is where you locked up, so it may have prevented that. The one issue with that U perm alg is that you didn’t use the RUS-POP one that you used on your stream the other day.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> :O


For last layer you could've used the OLL alg F R U' R' U' R U R' F' followed by a J Perm with no pre AUF and no final AUF
edit: It seems like Ben had the same thought xD


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> @Owen Morrison if you had done F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’, it would have been a Jb perm with no AUF, which IMO, is better than a U perm. Plus, the U perm is where you locked up, so it may have prevented that. The one issue with that U perm alg is that you didn’t use the RUS-POP one that you used on your stream the other day.


Well I recognized the OLLCP for that case which is why I did the alg I did instead of that other one.

You know what's better than both RU and MU? RUS



Spoiler: clip












Twitch


Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




www.twitch.tv


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Well I recognized the OLLCP for that case which is why I did the alg I did instead of that other one.
> 
> You know what's better than both RU and MU? RUS
> 
> ...


I didn't know you had a twitch


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 9, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> I didn't know you had a twitch


It is really new, I only started streaming 9 days ago.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> It is really new, I only started streaming 9 days ago.


Nice! I think more cubers should stream, I think it would be good for the community.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 9, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> Nice! I think more cubers should stream, I think it would be good for the community.


sadly i don't know how to stream lol


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 9, 2020)

Eamon said:


> sadly i don't know how to stream lol


download Streamlabs OBS


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> :O


how do you turn so fast?? my tps is barely 3


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 9, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> how do you turn so fast?? my tps is barely 3


I can execute Jb Perm sub 0.6 sometimes. TPS just comes with practice, like typing


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 9, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> how do you turn so fast?? my tps is barely 3


Well if you turn at 3 TPS you have really bad efficiency. Don't you average around 40? if so that means you are doing 120 moves per solve on average.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> :O



Is that cube comp legal?


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is that cube comp legal?


no






WCA Regulations | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> how do you turn so fast?? my tps is barely 3


Your TPS is probably not 3. I would guess it is about 2


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, I was pretty sure you couldn't have two logos. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Well if you turn at 3 TPS you have really bad efficiency. Don't you average around 40? if so that means you are doing 120 moves per solve on average.


i average around 35


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I can execute Jb Perm sub 0.6 sometimes. TPS just comes with practice, like typing


wow thats really fast, but my typing speed didnt take much practice, and i dont even use the formal way for typing, shown in this video. https://easyupload.io/jw7ng4
but lets not get off topic here, how can you do that though, like half a second? I know it comes with practice, but i feel i need to get my tps up a bit



DNF_Cuber said:


> Your TPS is probably not 3. I would guess it is about 2





Owen Morrison said:


> Well if you turn at 3 TPS you have really bad efficiency. Don't you average around 40? if so that means you are doing 120 moves per solve on average.


first of all, i average around 30 - 35. Second of all, is there a practice to get my tps up? There are people slower then me but their tps is faster. To get faster i think tps is crucial.

anyway that 4.25 was really fast, though, congrats!
it also wasnt a sub 4 fail cause i didnt see any parts that were bad in the solve really.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> it also wasnt a sub 4 fail cause i didnt see any parts that were bad in the solve really.


I was thinking mostly about the lock up on the U perm and the bad pick up time.


ProStar said:


> Is that cube comp legal?


No I don't think it is. I should probably either remove the logo I put on it or use sugar to get rid of the Gan logo.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 10, 2020)

Here is my review of the MGC repulsion. Enjoy!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


>


Thanks for this, I was really confused about what pin order meant.Also nice blurry thumbnail.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Eamon (Dec 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


>


poggers, this video let me know how clock works lol


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 15, 2020)

Cubing streaming should catchup on Twitch, U L U2 L' S' L S U2 L' U' .


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 19, 2020)

@Nmile7300 and I worked together to make a video on the Valk 3. Let us know what you think!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> Nice! I think more cubers should stream, I think it would be good for the community.


I might get into streaming. 


Owen Morrison said:


> @Nmile7300 and I worked together to make a video on the Valk 3. Let us know what you think!


Love the video!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> @Nmile7300 and I worked together to make a video on the Valk 3. Let us know what you think!


I love the video too. Perfect collab.
- "_Talking endlessly about the Valk 3 is *my *specialty." Nathan Miles 2020_


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 23, 2020)

My stackmat has commit broke.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> My stackmat has commit broke.



Yeah, that's happened to me before. One of my three saved times is a 0.000


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 25, 2020)

I love these cubes!


----------



## qwr (Dec 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I love these cubes!


Nice editing


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 26, 2020)

qwr said:


> Nice editing


Thanks!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 30, 2020)

I also uploaded a couple other videos:


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Jam88 (Jan 1, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


>


Nice! You have a lot of subs now!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 3, 2021)

I saw Brody's community post and then his newest video and I kinda felt like I had to


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 4, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> I saw Brody's community post and then his newest video and I kinda felt like I had to


haha noice


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 4, 2021)

WHAT!?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> WHAT!?


Wasn't the last one like 32.1x?


----------



## EnochManor (Jan 4, 2021)

Owen's new video Owen's new video

2ed best single in da world

Bro, poggerking


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

EnochManor said:


> 2ed best single in da world


well juan pablo has a 27.81 that isn't ranked cause he has the best overall one too.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> well juan pablo has a 27.81 that isn't ranked cause he has the best overall one too.


He has the 27.22 WR single, so why is a 27.81 so special?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> He has the 27.22 WR single, so why is a 27.81 so special?


I think he is saying that if my solve was in a comp it wouldn't be the 2nd best solve in the world because Juan has 2 official singles faster than this.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> I think he is saying that if my solve was in a comp it wouldn't be the 2nd best solve in the world because Juan has 2 official singles faster than this.


He also has 19 of the top 23 singles lol


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 4, 2021)

owen needs to be nerfed


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 4, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> WHAT!?


WR soon! No doubt in my mind


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 4, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> WHAT!?


amazing!


----------



## ProStar (Jan 4, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> WHAT!?



_Ethan has a 27..._


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## qwr (Jan 24, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


>


Congrats! It's amazing having active forum members sponsored.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 24, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


>


Poggers! GJ


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> Congrats! It's amazing having active forum members sponsored.


Thank you!


Alex Davison said:


> Poggers! GJ


Thanks!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 24, 2021)

@Owen Morrison! Dude congrats! That is awesome you are sponsored now. I’m planning on purchasing a cube from the cubicle this weekend and I’ll be sure to use code OWEN. Cheers,


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 24, 2021)

Awesome dude! Good luck with the future of your YouTube and Twitch. Also nice job basically copying the video title from my announcement video lol


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 24, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> @Owen Morrison! Dude congrats! That is awesome you are sponsored now. I’m planning on purchasing a cube from the cubicle this weekend and I’ll be sure to use code OWEN. Cheers,


Thank you so much!



Nmile7300 said:


> Awesome dude! Good luck with the future of your YouTube and Twitch. Also nice job basically copying the video title from my announcement video lol


Thanks! I was not trying to copy you lol I didn't know your title was almost the same.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 24, 2021)

Throwing some love towards @Owen Morrison. Good luck with your sponsorship!


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 24, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Awesome dude! Good luck with the future of your YouTube and Twitch. Also nice job basically copying the video title from my announcement video lol


Oh no I have a problem. Owen’s code or Nmiles code??!!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 24, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Oh no I have a problem. Owen’s code or Nmiles code??!!


bruh. Guess we're out of the competition.... for now mwahaha


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 24, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Oh no I have a problem. Owen’s code or Nmiles code??!!


If you’re going to call me “Nmile” then don’t bother. JK lol I don't really care.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 24, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Throwing some love towards @Owen Morrison. Good luck with your sponsorship!
> 
> View attachment 14618


Thank you! I hope you enjoy your cubes/accessories!


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 25, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> If you’re going to call me “Nmile” then don’t bother. JK lol I don't really care.


sorry... 


Mo_A2244 said:


> bruh. Guess we're out of the competition.... for now mwahaha


... I forgot. I always think of you guys as kewbzuk code


----------



## qwr (Jan 25, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Throwing some love towards @Owen Morrison. Good luck with your sponsorship!
> 
> View attachment 14618



I hope you and Owen make videos on the MS3-v1. I'm really interested.

Also the shengshou clock is fun and not actually bad at all. You should review it


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 25, 2021)

qwr said:


> Also the shengshou clock is fun and not actually bad at all. You should review it


Yeah... no. It really is that bad. Mine actually got *worse* after lubing it. QiYi Clock is FAR better...


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 25, 2021)

qwr said:


> I hope you and Owen make videos on the MS3-v1. I'm really interested.
> 
> Also the shengshou clock is fun and not actually bad at all. You should review it


I already have reviewed the shengshou clock on my channel. I highly recommend you don't watch it as I was very bad at making videos then. I disagree with you, the shengshou clock is very bad.

Me and @KardTrickKid_YT were going to have a review up on the MS3V1 by last Thursday but ktk ran into some issues so it won't be up for a few days. 


Also you said "you and Owen" to me lol.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 25, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> Also you said "you and Owen" to me lol.


he's referring to your evil clone


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Oh no I have a problem. Owen’s code or Nmiles code??!!


same issue I had......


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 25, 2021)

poggers


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 25, 2021)

Damn it i should've used a code when my grandpa was ordering stuff for me.. unfortuanetely his pc didn't have Honey, oof.


----------



## qwr (Jan 26, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Yeah... no. It really is that bad. Mine actually got *worse* after lubing it. QiYi Clock is FAR better...



If it actually got worse that means you just lubed it incorrectly. I believe Kit Clement had a tutorial on how do lube it. Maybe I got lucky because if you watch my unboxing, mine turns pretty great out of the box with no setup necessary. Although I'm not a speedsolver so maybe my standards are lower?


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> Damn it i should've used a code when my grandpa was ordering stuff for me.. unfortuanetely his pc didn't have Honey, oof.


Honey steals your data and sells it. They are FREE, so how do they make money? If you aren't paying, then YOU are the product.


----------



## qwr (Jan 26, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> Also you said "you and Owen" to me lol.



For the record, I was addressing EngiNerdBrian.



Jam88 said:


> Honey steals your data and sells it. They are FREE, so how do they make money? If you aren't paying, then YOU are the product.



They say they make money by partnering with businesses and encouraging sales, the same way a youtuber can offer you a discount code for free by encouraging business. You can choose to believe this or not.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

qwr said:


> For the record, I was addressing EngiNerdBrian.
> 
> 
> 
> They say they make money by partnering with businesses and encouraging sales, the same way a youtuber can offer you a discount code for free by encouraging business. You can choose to believe this or not.


You are going to order/buy stuff anyway, the youtuber just helps you save money and gets a bit for themselves. You are not giving them any data about you. Honey is a browser extension, which has access to everything you type. Credit card numbers, passwords, pins even. I refuse to believe that Honey isn't selling our data to some extent. I would be very reluctant to trust unnecessary extensions.


----------



## qwr (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> You are going to order/buy stuff anyway, the youtuber just helps you save money and gets a bit for themselves. You are not giving them any data about you. Honey is a browser extension, which has access to everything you type. Credit card numbers, passwords, pins even. I refuse to believe that Honey isn't selling our data to some extent. I would be very reluctant to trust unnecessary extensions.


I don't use the browser extension so I don't know, although they would need permissions from the browser. Maybe a security researcher has monitored network traffic to see if Honey is really tracking data. I agree that it would be much nicer if it wasn't a browser extension.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> You are going to order/buy stuff anyway, the youtuber just helps you save money and gets a bit for themselves. You are not giving them any data about you. Honey is a browser extension, which has access to everything you type. Credit card numbers, passwords, pins even. I refuse to believe that Honey isn't selling our data to some extent. I would be very reluctant to trust unnecessary extensions.







__





How does Honey make money? - Honey


Honey makes commissions from our merchant partners. We earn these commissions when a member uses Honey to find available savings or to activate PayPal Rewards.




help.joinhoney.com





According to them, they don't sell any data.


Also, if you don't trust major companies with your credit card information (which is given to Amazon, TheCubicle, the restaurant you got your dinner at, the Walmart you just came from, and everywhere else every time you buy stuff with a credit card), then you might as well stop going onto the internet. The privacy policies' of these companies protect a user's private information. Any data they sell would be your phone number, email, etc. and nothing to commit fraud with.

Companies like Google will do the latter, which is where all those telemarketers get your phone number and scammers get your email. However, according to Honey, they do neither.


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Jan 26, 2021)

Yup! Can't wait to finish it though.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2021)

Well thats the way of life
We had like a dozen IT lessons on data protection and how websites and stuff are tracking you, using your data, setting up ads, etc.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Well thats the way of life
> We had like a dozen IT lessons on data protection and how websites and stuff are tracking you, using your data, setting up ads, etc.


Yeah, same. Have you seen the Social Dilemma on Netflix?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Honey steals your data and sells it. They are FREE, so how do they make money? If you aren't paying, then YOU are the product.


I use honey but completely agree with this. This is why I found everyone complaining about the new WhatsApp TOS really annoying. Ever since the company was bought by Facebook, you could have seen this coming.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> I use honey but completely agree with this. This is why I found everyone complaining about the new WhatsApp TOS really annoying. Ever since the company was bought by Facebook, you could have seen this coming.


Yup. All the big companies know more abt u than ur parents. BTW, Thanks for putting me in ur sig!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Yeah, same. Have you seen the Social Dilemma on Netflix?


No, might check it out

Getting pretty off topic here lol


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 26, 2021)

Let's forget about data protection and talk about Owen's achievements.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> No, might check it out
> 
> Getting pretty off topic here lol


Its a rlly good docudrama

yh lol



Zain_A24 said:


> Let's forget about data protection and talk about Owen's achievements.


Yessir!


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 27, 2021)

Wow, compared to speedcubeshop, thecubicle is sponsoring a lot of people, also good videos owen


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 27, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Wow, compared to speedcubeshop, thecubicle is sponsoring a lot of people, also good videos owen


Yeah scs is a lot more strict with sponsorships, even though the cubicle is the OO store


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 27, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> Yeah scs is a lot more strict with sponsorships, even though the cubicle is the OO store


Since SCS is far less popular, they likely have less money to spend on sponsorships.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 27, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Since SCS is far less popular, they likely have less money to spend on sponsorships.


True


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 27, 2021)

I think sCs gives out a lot more "no contract" sponsorships compared to TheCubicle.
TheCubicle has a lot of affiliates compared to official sponsorees like Owen and Nathan (and us of course)
Speedcubeshop invests in what is already successful whereas TheCubicle invests in people they think will be successful in future.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I think sCs gives out a lot more "no contract" sponsorships compared to TheCubicle.
> TheCubicle has a lot of affiliates compared to official sponsorees like Owen and Nathan (and us of course)
> Speedcubeshop invests in what is already successful whereas TheCubicle invests in people they think will be successful in future.


I think that because of this, TheCubicle probably isn’t successful in 100% of their “attempts,” you could say. They take more risks because they are to the point where they can’t start investing in big YouCubers, because there aren’t any that aren’t sponsored already. Like, how is anybody supposed to know about Nathan and Owen? Their channels are big enough that they attract a reasonably large audience (including the most popular cube store in the world, I guess), but too small to really start reaching out to the entire cubing community. This is a slight flaw that I see in TC’s affiliate program. But, then again, they will have more people buying from their store because they have more people to spread the word about it. People who know about Nathan’s and Owen’s channels are likely to want to shop at TheCubicle, so the bigger YouCubers do get a little bit stolen from them, but I think that for TC, it’s actually a really smart way to do it.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 26, 2021)

I am so clutch


----------

